# Electric Elites ! Fish green in 2016!!! $1k ~1st!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

NE Ohio electric only bass lakes beware! It's back in 2016!

Mogadore (3 i's) Walborn, Deer Creek and LaDue!!! Point champs will be crowned!

THREE "OPEN" Moggie events Spring- Summer-Fall if you just want check EEI out...

SMALL fields of 20 or so returning $1k+ total paydays!

FULL SEASON discount of $240!!!!

The cult following elite anglers already starting to show:
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

CAPPED AT 30 teams!!!!


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Are there 3rd place plaques?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Little guys for invitationals- big ones for Point Champs to third place- sponsor gift cards for top 3 AOY last year totaling over $1500

Typically with 20 or fewer teams first place paying at, near or over $1k! We call it the "trifecta" when winners hit 15# pot and bigbass!

All results linked for multi year history click the various colored venues on EEI homepage: http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

If you have a gas motor can you still fish the lower end team format as long as you don't use it?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2016WEBFORMS/EEI/RULES.html

I think I understood your question Buckeyeguy... yes you can have an outboard/gas on rig- if at anytime, for any reason, it is fired during event... your team is DQ'd


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Great little circuit! Close knit, club like atmosphere.


----------

